# Kingston to Toronto



## bvio (Apr 22, 2012)

New to sailing bought a boat 26 Nonsuch in Kingston Ont. Anyone out there interested in sailing from Kingston to Toronto ? This weekend or next week .


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

bvio

Sorry I don't have the time to help. With that said if the boat you bought was the blue 26 footer at POH, congrads she's a really beauty. And if not, still congrats because I have yet to see a Nonsuch that doesn't turn my head as I walk by. Their owners seem to be sticklers about upkeep 


John


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

I can't help (I'm splashing this week) but I agree the Nonsuch is a great looking boat!

Congrats!!


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi bvio,
I responded by PM but I realize you are a new member so can't respond via PM yet. Please check my message and you can reach me by e-mail.
Cheers,
Jordan.


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

I chatted with bvio briefly. He mentioned he has someone to attempt the move this weekend, and hopefully he's got it on a truck at the Bluff's by Tuesday.

By my quick calculation, that's about 130nm uphill. The pressure map shows a large high pressure system moving in so the wind will stay from the west/northwest, and I guessed about 8knots but the marine forecast is calling fro 12knots against him. I'm going to guess he'll make an average of 5.5knots for a 24hr trip of motoring with no pitstops and not much sailing if he's planning to be back by Monday.

I'm itching to get out sailing so I'm a little jealous. Good luck bvio.


----------



## jlevac (May 12, 2009)

We're sailing our new to us C&C 30 from Toronto to Kingston, any tips? thanks
J


----------



## Dob (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone have any idea how long it would take approximately (considering moderate winds) to sail from Kingston to Toronto? Assume a 35ft Catalina. 
Thank you,


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to SailNet Dob! 

Just a housekeeping note; You could consider starting a new thread for a new topic.

Looking at ActiveCaptain.com it appears to be 140nm from Kingston to Toronto.
Figuring your hull speed is 7.5 kt, I wouldn't think you would do more than 6 kt average. It would take 23 hours and 20 minutes. Much more if you have a head wind.

Or, stopping in Rochester for a night, it would take about 13 hours to Rochester, and another 13.5 hours to Toronto.


----------

